
O'Reilly acquires Katacoda-adding powerful interactive learning environments - anujbahuguna
https://www.oreilly.com/online-learning/interactive-learning.html
======
ivankolev
Just yesterday I stumbled upon katacoda and was really impressed by the clean
and to the point experience. Don't know if it is a good thing O'Reilly got
them, but congrats on the team for the exit!

